# Update: Magic hire OKC asst GM Rob Hennigan as GM



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

> Adrian Wojnarowski ‏@WojYahooNBA
> 
> The Orlando Magic are in advanced talks with Oklahoma City assistant GM Rob Hennigan to make him franchise's new GM, league sources tell Y!


‏@WojYahooNBA


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Official.




> David Aldridge ‏@daldridgetnt
> 
> Source: OKC Asst GM Rob Hennigan has accepted offer to become next GM of Magic. Yahoo!, http://CBSSports.com had reported advanced talks.


----------

